# Student visa



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all, may i ask you something i want apply for student visa but you know one of the requirements is funding yourself during the studying right, so my question is i have lack of money nearly 3 or 4 grant by Euro if i applied to embassy for visa they wont agreed for visa based on my funding, is there a way like part-time jobs so i can convince them to give me the visa. Give me thoughts of this anything will be appreciated


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about Germany but most countries insist that seekers of a student visa must have adequate funds (or funding from parents or elsewhere) to cover their tuition and living costs for the duration of their studies. Where they grant working privileges (usually only part time), the idea is to provide a bit of spending money for odds and ends - not to support yourself.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

No, you need to show that you have 8,000 EUR untouched ... and if you are looking from support from your parents they need to sign a form ( from which I remembered, they give it right in the embassy) stating that they will support you for your studies (still, need to prove 8000 eur untouched).

There is no other way around, its Germany and they like to comply their rules, no assumptions or convincing.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

miaux said:


> No, you need to show that you have 8,000 EUR untouched



So you mean 8000 EUR per year or how i calculate housing fee, lets say maybe i study for 2 or 3 years it means i need to 16,000 or 24,000 EUR and thats for accomodation above that all I need to collect enough money for my diploma, Correct me if i wrong.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Anderson said:


> ...above that all I need to collect enough money for my diploma, Correct me if i wrong.


You are aware, presumably, that there is no tuition charged at public universities in Germany, for domestic or foreign students? So unless you're planning on attending a private institution, your fees amount to a few hundred euro per year.

The 8,000 euro is to cover your living expenses for one year, so yes, you'd need to multiply that by the number of years you intend to study. I don't know if you need to show all that money at once, or just set up a blocked account for the first year only.

The best place to ask these questions is your local German embassy or consulate.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 20, 2015)

Nononymous said:


> The best place to ask these questions is your local German embassy or consulate.




Thank you very much i will contact them i just want ask forums here just to get more details of people had been through the process before.


----------

